# Lake Conroe Update SHALLOW BITE IS ON!!



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

I have posted several threads about fish being caught, now here is the filler missing from all the other reports.


Black Bass: Bass are being caught from 10' to < 1' of water. Some are holding tight to bulk heads others are suspended off of points, we are getting into the spawning/post spawn staging time. The gorge will begin in a few weeks or less. Hot spinner bait colors are Black, whit, red, char, and yellow fished in the top 1' of the water table. Spinner bait bite is early (Daylight til 9am) and again in the evening (5 till dark) Lots of big sals are being pulled from brush within 30' of the bank in less than 10' of water. Hot worm colors are Fire & Ice, Motor oil, Black shad, blue M/F, White, and pumpkin seed. Texas rig and Carolina rig fishing has been productive fishing rocks and sand bottom areas. Creeks cutting close to the shore are also stacking up with fish staged on the creek bends near banks.

Catfish: The shallow bite is on!! I am fishing no more than 10' of water with my jugs and lines. Limits of channels are being pulled from bulkhead with 3-5' of water. Cheese bait is a hot choice fished on a sponge with a cork. Cut shad is always a fav and works VERY well right now. Cats are full of eggs at this time and can be found spawning (jumping and belly splashing to knock the eggs out) around Bentwater @ 1097 in the late evening. I have seen several +20lb cats in this area.

Stripers: As always they are feeding heavy on schooling shad. Watch for birds diving and breaking water. The High line near April Plaza is a good place to troll and pull nice stripers and hybrids. Cut bait is working very well fished 3-8' below the boat drifting over humps and points. Pet spoons and rattle traps are also a hit at this time. Chrome with blue or green back traps produce the bigger fish. 


Without taking you and showing you this is the best I can do. GUYS GIVE THEM H3LL!! Its going to be a good year on conroe!


TIGHT LINES :cheers:

WB.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

I still know exactly where you caught that big fish....:biggrin:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Me too...


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

In the mouth. 

Do you really expect me to tell you exactly where I fish? I will say this its north of the dam and south of 1097.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey just take me be a lot easier that way. Better yet we can use my little boat that way you just have to meet me there sound good to you sound good to me.


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

I have offered to take people for free a few times this year. ONLY bc my boat is DITW. When my boat situation is rendered I will charge again. So get it free while its hot, only cost ya 1 seat in your boat.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Call me WhittieBass said:


> In the mouth.
> 
> Do you really expect me to tell you exactly where I fish? I will say this its north of the dam and south of 1097.


don't you mean south of 1375....:biggrin:


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Got a seat open in my boat and I keep it less than a mile from the lake, let me know....


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

bayourat said:


> don't you mean south of 1375....:biggrin:


I was gona narrow it down some but hey its BELOW Stubble Field. lol


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

D.L. said:


> Got a seat open in my boat and I keep it less than a mile from the lake, let me know....


I cross the lake twice a day goin 2 and from work. Any day after 4 and any weekend. Feel the need to fish, need a partner, Call me

WB.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for some good reports...


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

You told me everything but what I really wanted to know.. LOL where is the crappie report?? I may have to go bust some of those bass WOW is Conroe hot this year big bass.... Still I love them crappies on ultra lite..


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Crappie report:

1097 is always hot, from the West bank fish the 21st piling to the 30th, Small tube jigs in, Blue/White, red/white, Char, Black and Char, Pearl, and Glow in the dark are hot items right now. The crappie are in post spawn and hanging CLOSE to cove in 7-13' of water. Deep water brush is holding suspended fish in the same 7-13' depth. If the bite is slow a 1/4" cut of shad attached to a tube jig has been the key on the Lock Jaw days. 

Night fishing is at its best right now with fish holding tight to boat docks and bulkheads. AP marina has some of the best crappie fishing around. Cast into the slips and let the bait drop, BAM! Lots of Christmas trees are hung under the slips, Look for the tie wire holding them to the slip, This suspended brush makes for some awesome fishing when the fish are suspended as well. 

The rock's around the lighthouse are holding LOTS of fish as well as the docks inside the cut.

Hope this helps.

Tight Lines

WB


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks unfortunatly since last year im a bank fisherman.. I know of some rocks I can hit around the small 1097 but no docs I can fish?? Any ideals?


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice Report neighbor. I cross that bridge twice a day too. What's wrong with your boat?


----------



## fisher_dude (Oct 8, 2007)

*Is Conroe still HOT*

WB, Got a chance to take my son fishing Friday afternoon, is Conroe still as hot as your report? I've never fished Conroe also need a suggestion on the boat ramp off 105. Thanks, JZ


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Fisher dude, April Plaza is the best ramp around. It puts you about midway in the lake from the dam and 1097 bridge.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

fisher dude, WB never did answer my reply above, maybe just busy. I went out Sat. morning and yes it is still hot. There is a free ramp on 830 where the road runs into the lake. Definately the middle of the area between dam and 1097 bridge. AprilPlaza charges $10.00, to launch. What WB said above is still true for now, good advice.


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry guys been away for a while. Havent been on the water in close to a month!! OMG I think im starting to get Dry rot. The hull of my boat has seen better days (ALU), and is in the process of getting coated. I will be back to catching as soon as its done. Tight lines


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome back.:cheers:


----------

